# Gizmo my roan (husky) rat - showing colour fade



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry I don't know his age when some of these photos were taken. It will give you a rough idea by his size though. I got him at 6 weeks old; he's now about 1 year 1 month old. Also, apologies for them all being different sizes - I'm too lazy to resize them all lol. The silverfawn hooded is Max who died at 2 years old due to an evil tumour attached to bone, that took his life way too quickly in 3 weeks. The black hooded is Spike, Max's brother, who is still with me at 30 months old. 

*When I first brought him home at around 6 weeks old:*

























*A few weeks later:* - not all taken at same time. You can see he's fading.


















*Quite a few months later:*

Being a pillow for my dying lovely Max <3

























The last photos were taken around April 2009. I don't have any more recent uploaded. He hasn't faded a great deal more, but probably has slightly. That "spot" on his head is still there - although it may now not be as prominent.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

what a handsome group you have(had)!!!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

It's really a pretty marking (is it OK to call a male rat pretty? Let's just say attractive lol).


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Haha, Lea, I'd definitely call him pretty! I love his coloring.


----------



## Izzrat (Sep 20, 2009)

Sooooo beautiful!!


----------

